# Alternate Fursonas



## Neuron (Nov 28, 2011)

So what are your guys thoughts on Alternate fursonas?

I've been considering making one because Lacus turned from a fursona that reflects me in real life to a fursona with a kick ass science fiction background story that is way more exciting than my real life. I don't necessarily mind what my fursona Lacus has become, but I feel like I need to strike a balance and like I need to reflect my REAL self somehow in order for pictures of interactions with other fursonas to make sense because right now it feels weird, because the other fursonas wouldn't be in the same universe as Lacus now that I think about it.

If I did have an alternate fursona it would probably just be another version of Lacus, literally the same name and most of the same traits but maybe a different species.

Right now it's either going to be a corgi or a Moomin because I'm obsessed with The Moomins (and shit I'm not even finnish, most people have never even heard of it so I just kind of worry about people thinking my moomin persona is a hippo when Moomins are a type of troll)


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Nov 28, 2011)

This Citra is an alt.


----------



## Ariosto (Nov 28, 2011)

I haven't objections to them. Here, I've been thinking of a few ones but haven't taken the idea too seriously. The reason is that AristÃ³crates has slowly become a sort of cartoony manifestation of my Superego and it doesn't feel quite right. So I've been thinking of a dodo (born from a chitchat with Roose) or anything more appropiate for my Id. A weird concept, I know.


----------



## Neuron (Nov 28, 2011)

AristÃ³crates Carranza said:


> I haven't objections to them. Here, I've been thinking of a few ones but haven't taken the idea too seriously. The reason is that AristÃ³crates has slowly become a sort of cartoony manifestation of my Superego and it doesn't feel quite right. So I've been thinking of a dodo (born from a chitchat with Roose) or anything more appropiate for my Id. A weird concept, I know.


That's a cool concept actually.


----------



## Unsilenced (Nov 28, 2011)

I thought about making one that is pretty much just "me with fur." Not as interesting as a dilapidated skunk with a mechanical leg and a tendency for self-destruction, but much more true to the physical me. 

...

Maybe a rat.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 28, 2011)

I've thought of multiple myself, but in the end, they're just different version of the same character (which I dig) but I'm not sure if it's worth it. I'm not a very good artist, so I'd be commissioning pics of them instead. I think I'll just stick with one for that.


----------



## Kohaku Chimaera (Nov 28, 2011)

I actually just recently split my fursona into two!  But they're technically the same person, so I'm not sure if it counts..?  Heheh.  Having one or two alts can make sense, but when I see people with 10+ fursonas I get kind of worried.  >~>


----------



## Mutations2000 (Nov 28, 2011)

I'm not opposed to the idea of alternate fursonas.  I just don't really have any, because I don't think I'd be able to keep track of more than one.


----------



## Dragonfurry (Nov 28, 2011)

I guess my other one is a Lion.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Nov 28, 2011)

One is just fine for me. I can add more to it if I want. Used to have an alternate pokesona, but I soon lost interest in further developing it.


----------



## Namba (Nov 28, 2011)

I don't see the point, really. I'm a reindeer all year round, baby.
I'd choose a condor if I had to.


----------



## Deo (Nov 28, 2011)

I thought about having a nasty, aggressive, hairy, ugly russian boar for my fursona, and even considered two. But it struck me as stupid to have two representations of "me" online when only one would do.


----------



## Namba (Nov 28, 2011)

Tasmanian devils are mean little bastards. You did just fine.


----------



## Neuron (Nov 28, 2011)

Deo said:


> I thought about having a nasty, aggressive, hairy, ugly russian boar for my fursona, and even considered two. But it struck me as stupid to have two representations of "me" online when only one would do.


I've always found it ironic that you're a beautiful woman who could justify having a beautiful fursona and you intentionally wanted to pick ugly creatures. I'd do better as a fat ugly pig cos' that's what I am.

I digress, I generally would feel I don't need more than one representation but in this case it's a matter of having a persona that can be related to outside of a science fiction context. 

I've also been thinking about it and I probably will make a Moomin Troll persona but I'm not really sure I would call Moomin flat out furry.


----------



## Grae Sparrowkin (Nov 28, 2011)

Deo said:


> I thought about having a nasty, aggressive, hairy, ugly russian boar for my fursona, and even considered two. But it struck me as stupid to have two representations of "me" online when only one would do.



It's a brave female who even thinks of such a masculine and frankly terrifying fursona.... 
I like the devil for you, though. It is adorable and yet gets in-touch with your "IMMABITEYOURFACEOFFANDWEARITFORHALLOWEEN!!!" side.


----------



## Neuron (Nov 29, 2011)

Okay guys I drew up a quick little doodle of my new alternate persona, I thought about giving her a different name but I think she's just going to go by Lacus too, that or she'll go by Delta. *It's not a hippo but a moomin troll.* But in the Moomin show they DO have an episode where the moomin family gets kidnapped by a zoo. Moomins as a species dislike this confusion, but I'll learn to live with it because no one knows what the hell moomins are except finnish people and me because I'm a weirdo.






Also let me know if anyone would be interested in reading a thread about her, but I'm not sure it's necessary.


----------



## DW_ (Nov 29, 2011)

To be honest I have me and then like 16 other characters, most of which I consider fursonas as well. It's not that hard to keep track of that many if you do normal RP a lot.


----------



## Aikoi (Nov 29, 2011)

Oh well, that's a good idea. But I like to stay with just one.
When I made Aikori (my fursona) I choose a Fennec Fox because it represents me pretty well, also, I gave him a 90% of my personality, it is a fun fact that I selected a Fennec Fox because of his small size (and other stuff, but this one is pretty relevant to me), it is a representation of how I feel in the society (small and insignificant).

:3 But giving your fursona a crazy little twist on it's life it's not bad :3 
I will do it when the time calls for it.


----------



## DW_ (Nov 29, 2011)

Little useless tidbit: My true fursona was not my first character.


----------



## Unsilenced (Nov 29, 2011)

When someone has scores of fursonas, I really have to wonder how much different or deep they can be. If you have a small handful, they can represent different sides of your personality or some such, but by the time you get up to 10 or so you're either making clones with minor tweaks or shallow characters that have only one emotion apiece. 

It makes a bit more sense for RPing because then the character doesn't really have to be "you" at all, but still.


----------



## General-jwj (Nov 29, 2011)

I basically just want to make one other 'sona that's like 80% written already but I just can't bring myself to complete him for some reason. It just keeps nagging at me.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Nov 29, 2011)

I've thought about it.
I could make a cat character that looks more like me (in terms of coloration and shit, because Vae's human part of her body shape and stuff are already based on me, IRL),
but I doubt I'd hold on to it for more than a picture or two.


----------



## DW_ (Nov 29, 2011)

Unsilenced said:


> When someone has scores of fursonas, I really have to wonder how much different or deep they can be. If you have a small handful, they can represent different sides of your personality or some such, but by the time you get up to 10 or so you're either making clones with minor tweaks or shallow characters that have only one emotion apiece.
> 
> It makes a bit more sense for RPing because then the character doesn't really have to be "you" at all, but still.



Well in my case only about four of my characters can really be considered fursonas.


----------



## OssumPawesome (Nov 29, 2011)

Just swap species every 6 months and annoy everyone around you.

That's what I do.


----------



## Unsilenced (Nov 29, 2011)

OssumPawesome said:


> Just swap species every 6 months and annoy everyone around you.
> 
> That's what I do.



Your screen name makes that somewhat difficult, does it not? 

...

OR IS THAT JUST PART OF THE TRICK? :v

"So you're a possum..." 
"Nope. Imma fox." 
"But your screen na-"
"Problem?"


----------



## OssumPawesome (Nov 29, 2011)

Unsilenced said:


> Your screen name makes that somewhat difficult, does it not?
> 
> ...
> 
> ...



I changed it _to_ ossumpawesome to prevent myself from swapping further.

Also: DON'T INSULT ME.

Foxes suck.


----------



## Bir (Nov 29, 2011)

I keep trying to come up with new ones, but I never actually have a "bond" or whatever with them. 

Like, Bir is a fox, but I keep trying  to make her a jackal or something other than a fox and it never works.

And I have a pretty sweet German Shepherd character but haven't drawn her well enough yet, and everyone will think she's a wolf because nobody will know what a "sable" is XD

And I want to make another one made of plants

And yeah.I have lots of ideas but none of them ever form because I'm too attached to Bir.


----------



## Namba (Dec 3, 2011)

I'm considering having a fursona representing everyone I encounter all wrapped into one convenient little package... all my friends think alike so it won't be hard.


----------



## ZeekWeasel (Dec 6, 2011)

The way I did my fursonas is that I wanted one exactly like me that changed as I changed and all, one that was kind of my alter ego or the personality I relied on for certain situations, and one that was a complete BA that was a mix-up of some fantasy ideas.


----------

